

What 64kb of Flash Can Do in 2009 -- Your Move, HTML5 - mkramlich
http://www.pouet.net/prod.php?which=53656

======
qzio
a white screen and CPU goes to 100%...

html5 does far better then that on my computer.

------
uros643
Wow, the comments here are overwhelmingly negative.

Keep in mind that this is from pouet.net, a site dedicated to Amiga-style
demos. Of course this demo is irrelevant to modern web design. It's a
technical feat more than anything.

------
al_james
Yawn. Hardly relevant to real web design use cases is it?

~~~
al_james
Also, is it me or do these effects look awful? No antialiasing on my machine,
lame Amiga era pseudo 3D effects and blurry type in a tiny screen resolution.

Yawn, yawn, yawn.

------
threepointone
that just crashed my macbook pro. thanks, I just lost an hour's worth of
notes.

[and that's exactly the point. adobe's flash player sucks for performance and
reliabilty.]

~~~
johkra
Wait, a browser plugin can crash your whole operating system? Or do you mean
your browser crashed? (Both don't exactly inspire confidence in the Mac
platform)

I just watched it in Firefox on Linux and apart from a quite long time of pre-
rendering and high memory consumption, I liked it. The bloom particle effects
look like Auditorium (<http://www.playauditorium.com/>), but it's pretty
nonetheless.

~~~
threepointone
operating system. I downloaded the swf and played it with flash player 10.

